# Refurbished 5D MK3s?



## Gino (Nov 4, 2012)

Why are there no 5D MK3s listed on the Canon refurbished website, or for sale by the major camera stores? 

What happens to the cameras that have been used, and get returned within 30 days to Adorama, B&H, etc...those cameras can not be resold as new, correct?


----------



## leolol (Nov 5, 2012)

maybe there just are no refurbished bodys? 

Most people just sell them in forums, and the ones that get sent back are most likely broken.


----------



## MK5GTI (Nov 7, 2012)

i think its too early to have refurb product.

having refurb products will eat sales on new body, you agree?


----------



## robbymack (Nov 7, 2012)

I don't think you're going to see them for a while. That's not to say canon doesn't have a few but they likely would rather you buy a new one right now so you probably won't see them show up for several months if not more than a year.


----------



## Bosman (Nov 7, 2012)

I'd guess they will pile them up when its important to task their repair guys with the work. winter is a better time for that probably as things slow down a bit for most in photography.


----------



## Standard (Nov 7, 2012)

> What happens to the cameras that have been used, and get returned within 30 days to Adorama, B&H, etc...those cameras can not be resold as new, correct?



Both B&H and Adorama have been selling used Canon 5D Mark III since November 1st, the day Canon began enforcing their MAP pricing. I suspect these are the ones you're inquiring about. B&H had one a few days ago but it was immediately snatched up. Adorama just had a sale as of this morning. Don't know if any are still available. However, the price remained fairly high, almost the same as new ones that you can find on Ebay.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 7, 2012)

Canon has not been selling refurb 5D MK III's. They usually let them pile up for a year or so. The Used cameras that B&H sells are not Canon refurbished. We may see Canon refurbished 5D MK III bodies at B&H, and Adorama before they appear on Canons site.


----------



## unfocused (Nov 7, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Canon has not been selling refurb 5D MK III's. They usually let them pile up for a year or so. The Used cameras that B&H sells are not Canon refurbished. We may see Canon refurbished 5D MK III bodies at B&H, and Adorama before they appear on Canons site.



Exactly. The 70-300 L was released two years ago, yet it only showed up on Canon's refurbished site a few months ago. Some products, mysteriously, never show up on the refurbished site. For example, the 200 2.8 L prime (which is more than 16 years old) is never listed, even though there must be thousands of them out there that would be good candidates for refurbishing. 

Although the 5DII was listed on the site for a couple of years, it has really only been consistently available within the last year. 

Point being, there is no consistent or predictable pattern for what gets listed and when it gets listed.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 7, 2012)

unfocused said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Canon has not been selling refurb 5D MK III's. They usually let them pile up for a year or so. The Used cameras that B&H sells are not Canon refurbished. We may see Canon refurbished 5D MK III bodies at B&H, and Adorama before they appear on Canons site.
> ...


I asked them about when and why a product is added to the site. Basically, what they told me was that they need to have a very large number of refurbished items in stock to list it.

So, a very slow selling lens like the 200mm f/2.8 will likely never appear. The refurb lenses are usually display models or new returns, and thats a lens you seldom see on display. Any refurbs will likely go to stores like B&H.


----------



## KyleSTL (Nov 7, 2012)

Lensrentals has a used one in 8/10 condition for $2775 with a standard 90-day warranty and 3-day return period.

http://www.lensrentals.com/buy/canon/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-serial-number-022021002455


----------



## Gino (Nov 7, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Canon has not been selling refurb 5D MK III's. They usually let them pile up for a year or so. The Used cameras that B&H sells are not Canon refurbished. We may see Canon refurbished 5D MK III bodies at B&H, and Adorama before they appear on Canons site.



I guess what I don't understand is why refurbished Nikon D800s have been available at Adorama for the past few weeks, yet they have no refurbished 5D MK III's listed....only used 5D MKIII. The 5D MKIII has been on the market longer, so I would think there would be refurbished cameras available for sale. 

http://www.adorama.com/INKD800R.html


----------

